# Need HELP fast



## rbickart (Jun 18, 2011)

We just brought home a Great Dane that is a year old that is rescued. She is so very sweet and so kind. The problem is my 1 year old samoyed/Golden Retriever mix. When we introduced them my Samoyed tried to attack the Dane and kept trying to lunge at her. We attempted several times with them both on leashes and with a fence between them and none of that seemed to work. We don't want to give the Dane back, but will have to if we can't get our dog to settle because we have 2 small children (2 and 4)


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Is your Samoyed normally friendly with other dogs? Is the Sammy a male or female? Both spayed/neutered?

If it is 2 females, I'd say, it may not work. Especially if your dog isn't normally good with other dogs.

If your dog is normally good, and they are opposite sexes, then I'd take each one for a long brisk, walk separately to tire them out, then come get the other, and walk them briskly, with one on each side of you, not stoppingg to let them sniff. If that goes well, with no signs of agression, then try the next step. Then once home in a fenced area, drop the leash of the submissive one, and walk the other on it's leash around the yard, so the other can sniff it's butt, yet get away.

Some dogs have leash agression and will be much better if they get to meet not leashed/restrained. But you need to know your dog, before you take this risk.


----------

